# So, a few months ago someone mentioned



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

that they were going to start up a NAHRA club for here in Utah. Did that ever happen? I've trained two of my own labs, the first of which I kick myself many times over that I never entered into any hunt tests or field trials. She was a great dog but will be 13 this year and has been retired for a couple of years already.

I'm going to be getting a new lab puppy this summer and plan to train her as well or better than my first female. I'd love to eventually run her in some NAHRA hunt tests to go along with AKC tests. 

If anyone has any information on whether a Utah chapter of the NAHRA got up and running I'd love to hear about it. I live in Davis County.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Not yet. There is a lot of things needed to get it going and one of the most important is people who are willing to join. When the post was made I think that there was about 6 people who said that they would join and run. I know that the NAHRA will let the members join for free the first year to get the chapter going but I think that we would need more people to have them start this up here. The other draw back is that there is not another chapter remotely close to here so to run your dog through the tests would take a long time unless you are willing to travel great distances to other states to run your dog. I too would like to see it come to pass but so far it has fallen flat.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

it is still in the works....its a long process......a new club will have to be formed and enough members to get it off the ground......being part of the WRRC formation i will say it isnt an overnight thing to do but it all comes down to if there is enough people to want it to happen, they do need to step up and be heard.


----------

